# Pecan Wood...Where to get it?



## camocook (Apr 20, 2008)

Next friday I'm driving down to Datona Beach Fla. Does any one know where I could get some pecan wood not too far off of  I-95.We are leaving from Philly around midnight so Sat. morning I should be in the Carolinas.I could even get it on the way home.How much should I pay? I'm not talkin' a truck load.Maybe 50 lbs. Thanks in advance.


----------



## smoke freak (Apr 20, 2008)

Just bought some from Dillons. Also known as Krogers. 10.00 for what feels to be about 30 lbs. Only my second time with pecan but I do love the flavor and the way it burns.


----------



## desertlites (Apr 20, 2008)

ALOT of pecan trees down there-search for some orchards close to the highway your gonna be on and give them a call ahead of time-there always thinning pecan trees. good luck


----------



## kookie (Apr 20, 2008)

Damn I wish I could find pecon wood up here in ND......


----------



## walking dude (Apr 20, 2008)

georgia also has alot of pecan trees.....should be easy to find.........


----------



## walking dude (Apr 20, 2008)

ken...........went there..........trying to see what shipping was going to be.............looks like they won't tell you till after you submit your cc #........and total price will be emailed to you............kinda like buying a pig in the poke isn't?


----------



## crewcab4x4 (Apr 20, 2008)

I've been looking for agood place to find pecan myself $$$$

Jason


----------



## walking dude (Apr 20, 2008)

so 40-50 dollars then for a 50 lb bag............ouch


----------



## asstchief7 (Apr 20, 2008)

If you have an Academy Sports store close by, you can get 1.5 Cu.Ft. bags of Pecan, Hickory or Mesquite for $9.95.

Chief


----------



## camocook (Apr 21, 2008)

It's really nice that all of you have input but none of you really answered my question. Thanks anyway.


----------



## waysideranch (Apr 21, 2008)

Like Des said look in a phone book for a Pecan Farm.  They would have some pecan around.  Probably the cheapest there.  Im lucky w/ pecan a farm is only 60 mi away.  Good Luck.


----------



## walking dude (Apr 21, 2008)

camo.............looks like Ken,here, answered your question.........guess you musta passed over it..............huh?


----------



## crewcab4x4 (Apr 22, 2008)

Try to locate a dillons on your trip route and call to see if they have it before you stop. Do a search for dillons and see if they give store locations and phone #'s
 I'm going to call my sister in atlanta and have her find me some and bring it in may when she comes home to visit.

Good luck
Jason


----------



## albin (Apr 24, 2008)

I looked in my local paper in the classified ads.  I picked up what's supposed to be a freshly cut down pecan tree today, filled the bed of my truck.  It was in a well established neighborhood one block off a street named "Pecan Orchard Blvd" here in Huntsville.

I'll post pics of it tomorrow to confirm it really is pecan.

Thanks

Al


----------



## zoukeeper (Apr 24, 2008)

I just picked up a 10 lb bag today at my local Ace Hardware store today for $5.99.  They also have hickory, mesquite, apple, and cherry.  I got chunks, but they have logs also.  Best selection I have seen around here in MO.


----------

